# =^.^= {image heavy}



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello everyone! My name is Bailey, but please call me Lee. I'm fourteen years-old. ~ I've been lurking here for a little while, and I've finally decided to join, hm? <3

2005 is the year that I started riding. I began in Pony Club like a handful of riders, but I went up to D1 and figured that I wasn't progressing at all, and decided to pursue dressage. I'm hoping to restart jumping again soon and go for my rider levels in the next two years. At sixteen, I'm hoping to get my NCCP course and then become a certified Equine Canada coach.

I'm a believer in feel and the classical principles. I take no shortcuts in training, because I know all too well what can happen in the long run. My basic beliefs are inside leg to outside rein, riding back to front and throughout, and that the horse always, always comes first. I am completely against hyperflexion/rollkur, long and low is the way to go! Promote free movement!

I am lucky enough to share my heart with four horses right now. ~
Freddy is a grumpy, 17.2 hand, off-track thoroughbred jumper that me and my sister share as a lease. Freddy has taken me so far with my riding, and it's been a great year that I've shared with him.
Otis is the horse that I actually own. 14.1 hands, dapple gray, with killer extentions, this marshmallow (not kidding, he's round, white, and squishy) was my first horse. But due to the ignorance, dishonesty, and bad training of his previous owner, he's unridable due to the fact that he's a chronic bucker. I was appalled that this person would sell this horse to a child and not feel bad about it. I'll be re-training him from the ground up this Spring under the supervision of my trainer.
Toby was the first horse we bought. A 15.1, solid black morgan cross, he's really quite eye catching. He was once a curious, thin-looking, hunter prospect, but he was only five years old when he was physically beaten by the same person who sold us Otis. Toby has had an extreme distrust of humans since that day. It's slow coming, but he is learning to trust again.
Rose is another green OTTB that my sister has bought to train, after the unfortunate passing of her mare Quest. Rose is around 16.2 hands, with a lovely chestnut coat. She carries the Sobino gene. We're hoping to train her as a medals or hunter horse.

Pictures!










Me in my jumper days (2007). FAIL position.
















Otis.









An older picture of me and Freddy.









Toby in his jumper days. Look at those knees! (My sister riding. FAIL position.)









Rosie being a camera hound.









Snuffleuppagus?


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey welcome to the forum!
Your horses are all very cute!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Heyyyy!!! 
I'm so glad you joined hehe. :] Now there will be 2 people I actually know off this site! :] :] :]

By the way, have I mentioned lately how much I adore Freddy? He is most possibly the cutest OTTB around hehe. <3<3<3


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Nice to see another english rider join us


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Heheh, thanks Blush-dear! ~

Thanks for your kind welcomes, everyone! <33


----------

